# Has an one heard this?



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

I was goose hunting yesterday, was talking to a guide on the road,he said in s.d. there law is once a goose is in possession you can do anything you want with it, including throwing it in garbage with out cleaning.you can wasted it!!! can any one tell me, if that is true. :******:


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

yea the only thing you cant do is sell any part of a migratory bird. what i do is a debrest them and i clip the wings for training my dog if they are in your frezer frige garage where ever they still count againt your possion number


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

absolutely true. as long as the bird is not wanton waste. shoot a duck, bring it home, throw it into the grabage, 100% legal. :roll: I know people that do this, just gotta get out there and kill, kill, kill.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

yes. same in tn. most people dont beleive it though. all you have to do is take legal possesion of a bird.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

I have hunted for 47 years and if this is what hunting is I will become a anti hunter BIG TIME,My live and work is all about hunting, to kill GOD wildlife for a kill and no more is wrong, and I am not on your side if that is the case!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

boranger said:


> I have hunted for 47 years and if this is what hunting is I will become a anti hunter BIG TIME,My live and work is all about hunting, to kill GOD wildlife for a kill and no more is wrong, and I am not on your side if that is the case!


Bo it makes me puke as well but remember people that do this are not hunters. There is a huge difference between us and them.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

I know, I am venting today , :beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What is wanton waste? I would think shooting a duck or goose and throwing it in the garbage would be wanton as hell.
Dan


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

when mother nature kills, there is no waste,only man waste,when the state said it ok to waste ,the end of hunting is near, ok by me if we are going to kill for no reason, let the bird flu do its think! sorry take that back,,I am not happy about this s.d. rule.


----------



## H2O_Tech (Jun 21, 2004)

Not just a SD rule. A few states further define what is considered waste for waterfowl (WA or OR...can't recall).

"Wanton waste" is a federal rule (search Code of Federal Regulations CFR50). Paraphrasing, but any migratory waterfowl downed by a hunter must be retrieved, or an attempt made to retrieve, and that bird is rendered to possession of the hunter upon retrieval.

Couple examples that have resulted in conviction for WW...pass shooting birds in-bound to an inviolate refuge...shooting an out of season fowl and not retrieving/reducing to possession.

As far as garbage canning, that doesn't fall under WW as the bird has already been reduced to possession. And, keep in mind that it better be "your" home garbage can or then you could be in another realm of improper disposal, illegal dumping...you get the idea.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Wasn't there some outfit busted by the Feds and State here in ND that was tossing the client birds in a garbage dump, or something, so they could shoot more. That's pretty sad and people who do that should lose their license privledge forever.
SD needs new rules if that is the case.
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sounds like another law that should be rewritten. uke:


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

I still have people who can't believe we actually EAT snow geese. :eyeroll: It's the best sausage on the grill east of the Missouri!!!! Leo, you're killin' me.........nice chins....


----------



## H2O_Tech (Jun 21, 2004)

From NoDak F&G:

30. Wanton Waste of Waterfowl, Migratory Game Birds, and Upland Game
No person shall kill, cripple, waste, destroy, spoil, or abandon the edible flesh of any migratory game bird or upland game without making a reasonable effort to retrieve the bird/animal, and retain it in his/her actual custody, at the place where taken and between that place and either (a) his or her personal permanent residence, (b) taxidermist or (c) a common carrier. Edible flesh means the breast meat of any game bird or the hind legs and lower back of a squirrel.

So, you can shoot all the waterfowl, migratory game birds, and upland game you want, take it to your personal permanent residence and toss it in the can, feed it to the dog, fish for catfish...whatever.

Dumping it before then is a no-no.

Rewrite the rule? No. Don't need anyone checking my cooking methods and writing me a ticket for burning a batch of grilled goose, leaving the meat on the counter and the dog eating it before I could cook it, failing to eat all #20 of cooked sausage becuase the party was a flop (stripper twisted her ankle) and everyone left, or any other scenario.

BTW...looking forward to not having to reserve cooler space for the lower back from the jackrabbits.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

H2O_Tech said:


> Rewrite the rule? No. Don't need anyone checking my cooking methods and writing me a ticket for burning a batch of grilled goose, leaving the meat on the counter and the dog eating it before I could cook it, failing to eat all #20 of cooked sausage becuase the party was a flop (stripper twisted her ankle) and everyone left, or any other scenario.


I agree.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

H2O,,,,,we are talking about, killing and wasting,for no reason than that,not that your cooking skill are not the best somethimes, or that the dog is to fast for you,[/quote]


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

H2O,, Quote ,,i have no reason for that on there,I not sure how I put that there, having a computer is all new to me ,I hope you people can put up with my mistakes and bad spelling. :beer:


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well I have thought about this all day and wanted to get more information before I wrote anything, but this rule does stink but as of right now can't do anything about it. But when people are doing this, *AND* tossing birds in ditches that is happening more and more every year, *AND* a whole lot of shooting of wrong species of geese and ducks all this is doing is giving the animal rights people more fire power. We are already outnumbered and being slobs isn't going to make matters any better. And after talking to a number of wardens in the various states this snow goose season is really bringing a lot of slobs out and when things like this happens it only makes matters worse. 
I am just as big as a goose hunter as anyone on here and love the extra opportunities to be in the outdoors, but if these things keep happening legal or Not legal our days for the spring season will come to an end and just let mother nature run its course.
There are so many ways you can cook these birds and get rid of a pile of them by making use of them, so learn them ways(or ask if you have questions), get out and enjoy the outdoors and cherish snow geese and everything else and be happy and feel fortunate that a lot of people don't get these opportunities. Let us all have a great and ETHICAL spring season so we can enjoy these opportunities in the future.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

wtrfowl 14,,,,very well put!!! there is more and more people that hunt and do not eat it,I have a deer processing plant, horn is more importion than the meat is today,this guide that I talk to was bagging the geese and putting in the dumpster at the motel,I was so upset that I pack up and came home ,I had hunted 4hours,I was going to be there a week,motel gave me my money back,home I came, have mix feeling right now,I have a hunt planed next week in n.d. for 6 days,the way I feel now   I dont know if I will go.


----------



## xtrema2 (Mar 16, 2008)

even where im from there are people that throw ducks away..we look in the dumpsters at the harbours sometimes and there are at least a limit of ducks..i know the only time that i throw a duck away is when i pick it and for some reason it looks weird..like when they're really thin or weirdly discolored..i dont consider that a waste i just dont think they are safe to eat..we dont have enough ducks in out area now and when i see people throw ducks away it just makes me sick and worry about the future.


----------



## dm (Mar 24, 2005)

boranger said:


> I was goose hunting yesterday, was talking to a guide on the road,he said in s.d. there law is once a goose is in possession you can do anything you want with it, including throwing it in garbage with out cleaning.you can wasted it!!! can any one tell me, if that is true. :ticked:


A friend of mine had to pay a fine for "wanton waste" for doing that with a goose. If you believe what this guy is saying I also heard that they are selling specklebelly tags for the spring season, 3 for a dollar.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

dm,in s.d. you take your birds to your permanent residence,YOU CAN PUT THEM IN THE GARBAGE!read the reply, from other people,then lets talk again,I would like to see what you think about the law, I still cant believe this s,,,,!


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

THAT IS WHY I HAVE SAID BEFORE THAT THE SPRING SNOW GOOSE SEASON HAS BROUGHT OUT MORE SLOBS AND WASTE IN THE NAME OF SAVING THE TUNDRA THAN WHO KNOWS. IT IS LIKE A DAMN THREE RING CIRCUS LET ALONE THE PEOPLE THAT THINK IT IS ALL ABOUT NUMBERS. NOW THEY TAKE THE NUMBERS GAME INTO ALL THE OTHER SPECIES THEY SHOOT THOUGHOUT THE YEAR. SO EAT WHAT YOU SHOOT OR FIND SOMEONE THAT WILL. IF YOU DON'T PLAN TO USE IT STAY HOME. I DON'T WANT TO SEE YOUR SORRY BEHIND OUT THERE THINKING YOU ARE HELPING. IN THE END YOU ARE ONLY HURTING. DON'T LET THIS BECOME AN EXCUSE FOR WILDGAME NOT TASTING LIKE DOMESTIC MEAT. IT NEVER HAS AND NEVER WILL. MOST OF THE TIME IT IS BETTER. LOOK IN THE RECIPE SECTION.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

6162rk,,,,you are so on the money,this waste thing is making me sick!My love for wildlife is very deep in my heart, i can not see how people can do this,I am starting to look at hunting a little different now,Iam not sure what i think of all this!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

This makes me sick also. There is no greater way to disrespect the game you are hunting than to throw it in the trash. I don't care if you don't like the meat, donate it to an organization that will appreciate it. I don't care if you don't think you have time to clean the birds, I just cleaned 40 by myself yesterday after getting 2 hours of sleep in 2 days and all I wanted to do was go to bed. But I still enjoyed cleaning them and thinking about the different recipes that I will be trying. I can't understand why people hunt something if they won't eat the meat. If they just want to shoot something just go shoot some sporting clays. It is cheaper and you don't have to spend time setting up umpteen thousand decoys.

Unfortunately, I don't think laws will change things much. People will just be a little sneakier about how they dispose of the birds.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i shoot to kill..... then i eat them


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

boranger said:


> when mother nature kills, there is no waste,only man waste,when the state said it ok to waste ,the end of hunting is near, ok by me if we are going to kill for no reason, let the bird flu do its think! sorry take that back,,I am not happy about this s.d. rule.


A. The earth is not your mother.

B. Although I agree with the basics of what you guys are saying, are we supposed to eat rotten birds? I should be punished if birds in my possesion go bad? We're not all Chef John here.

And I also disagree with how you are implying that man "wastes". A bird that is shot and not retrieved, or a bird that is retrieved and thrown away is not wasted. Nature (not a mother), recycles ALL of it- not just the breast meat like we do. Is that a good enough reason to dump birds in the ditch? Not in my eyes, but to say the end is near b/c of phantom wasting is a little over the top.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

why do you let birds go bad?I have hunted for over 40 years and have not one bird go bad ,You did not take the time to do the right thing and clean your bird right away,you can talk ,but dont thing I am going believe that s,,,, if you birds are bad it is by choice !!!!!


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

TWO REPORTS THAT I HAVE HEARD OF IN MINNESOTA ALREADY THIS SPRING OF BIRD DUMPING. YOU CAN DAMN WELL BET THERE HAS BEEN MUCH MORE. HAPPENS EVERY SPRING. BRING WITH FREEZER/COOLERS. MAKE ARRANGEMENTS TO TAKE TO A LOCAL MEAT LOCKER UNTIL YOU GO HOME. SALT WATER AND FRESH ICE WILL HELP THEM KEEP FOR A LONG TIME. KEEP CHANGING THE WATER AND ICE AND RESALT. REMEMBER SALT MAKES ICE COLDER. WHY CAN WE KEEP OUR BEER FROM GETTING WARM, BUT NOT TAKE CARE OF OUR BIRDS? RUN OFF COPIES OF GREAT RECIPES AND TAKE WITH YOU HUNTING. CLEAN AND SHARE THE GAME AND RECIPES WITH LOCALS. IF THE RECIPES ARE GOOD THEY WILL ASK FOR MORE. NO EXCUSE FOR WANTON WASTE.

GOD WILL SAVE THE TUNDRA. NOT MAN.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

6162rk,,, thank you!! maybe cuttindaisies will take note,,,


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

cuttindaisies,,,,,,(all of it-not just breast meat like we do )I have never not saved goose legs.!!!!!! I know ,there are many people dont save legs ,Its the people that dont take time to clean birds, and let them go to waste, that make all hunter look BAD!!!!you are kidding youself, if this goes on ,that it will not be the end of hunt as we know today! :eyeroll:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

6162rk The law already makes dumping of birds illegal, no new rules required for this. Now for all who are in favor of tougher rules stop and think for a moment.

You harvest a bird with rice breast and if you are like me, I do not eat them in any manner. The biologist tell us it is safe to eat when cooked. So tell me am I guilty of wanton waste by tossing this bird at my residence?

Some of you need to slow down a bit and think hard. ND has clarified its wanton waste rules to make sure dumping was clearly illegal. Other states have went as far as to state any edible portion needs to be kept!

For guys that breast out and take the legs. You would be in violation!

So think a bit before requesting this can of worms be opened up!!!!!


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

cuttin has a point, but birds going bad, that is straight ignorance and laziness. as far as the end being near, that is in Hillary's or Obama's hands but I won't go there. I personally will not waste my bag limit, but if some a hole wants to well that is his choice. I think it is slob hunters that can ruin the name of all hunters but a law is a law. Thank the lawyers for that.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

Ron Gilmore,,,,read the first few replys, and you will see that in s.d. the law there is what we have all been talking about,,not n.d. laws.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I am aware of that, SD and ND have very similar laws. I pointed out that ND basically clarified what the rules mean.

Like someone stated before, possession is at your place of residence. I do not like the idea of anyone tossing birds into the garbage, or failing to properly care for harvested game or fish. But new rules and regulations will not change this behavior.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

1300 people have view this,I think that is good,I am not going stew any more,time to move on. :beer: :beer:


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

MY OPINION. YOU KILL TO EAT, AND THATS IT !!!!!!!!!!!!! you dont just go out and kill your limit of ducks, geese, pheasants or whatever and just throw them away thats not cool at all. if you do that your not hunter, your a f#@%ing ****** !!!!!!!!!!!

sorry about the profanity, that makes me mad that people out there do that. that is not cool in my book


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Boranger, I sent you a PM. Let me know what you think.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

I usually hear of guides throwing birds in the dumpster or ditch. These guys are the ones that will make hunting a thing of the past. First they take away the hunting lands of the real sportsmen who set the positive examples, then they take money for the kill, then they throw the birds away. All that is left is their immorality; it is a self fulfilling prophecy.

Hydro - who has never given a nickel to a guide, and never will.


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

I my self have been hunting these birds 12 years now in Iowa & missouri&south dakota in the spring! and with all the people now I do not hunt missouri or Iowa any more. as you all have said all the slobs have come out! in mound city Mo. one year the hotel manager came around beating down the doors with the cops and game warden, because some dip Chit stuffed about 200 or more snows into his small metal shed. what a stink that was! he was ****** called a loader and threw out the shed and all. sad to think these people are considered hunters and of course no more goose cleaning ever at the hotel after that ordeal so some nice guy's ruined it for the responsible ones. sad world out there !!!!


----------



## GB GooseHunter (Feb 19, 2007)

Reading this just made me sick


----------

